# How vocal should our Christianity be



## twogunfighter (Mar 19, 2004)

This is something that I often struggle with. When I was an evangellyfish I was a very much more in your face type of Christian than I am now. I was routinely &quot;led of God&quot; to say things and do things. Now that I have joined the more cerebral side I am less likely to smack someone in the face with my Christianity. 

A recent situation illustrates. 

A woman that I will potentially do business with recently emailed me to tell me that she was going home early because she was sick so the info that she was to provide would not get to me until monday. I prayed for her and was going to email her back with that news. However, I began to think: am I bragging about praying for her; Jesus says pray in our closet; am I throwing my pearls before swine; would it be right to my family if I jepoardized the deal by telling her that I prayed for her; am I just a coward and do not want to tell her that I am a Christian; etc. Its almost like there is so much thought that it drowns out action or maybe gives the heart ammunition for rationalization for lack of action. And for me at least this is particularly true of witnessing/in your face Christianity.

Any one else encounter this??


----------



## humble_soul (Mar 19, 2004)

I ask myself the same kind of questions.

I honestly believe it is exactly this kind of &quot;thing&quot; that has cause reformed folks to be labeled &quot;frozen chosen&quot;. 

However, I have to wonder what our duty is in these matters. Are we supposed to actively express our faith to others so they know where we stand? I believe so.

I'm interested in what others will have to say about this.


[Edited on 3-19-2004 by humble_soul]


----------



## twogunfighter (Mar 19, 2004)

Chris

I noted that you go to church in Powder Springs. That is where my brother lives. Your church website looks pretty solid. I may recommend him to check you out. 

Chuck


----------



## Len (Mar 19, 2004)

Actually it was quite the opposite for me. Before coming to understand God's sovereignty in the salvation of sinners I was almost paralyzed with fear when it came to evangelizing and living my faith in front of others - what if I say or do something that drives them away? What if I'm too harsh, or too soft?

Thankfully I recognized we are called to be faithful to the Scriptures and leave the converting to God! And I believe God is gracious in giving us discernment in dealing with non-Christians in such circumstances. Depending on the who/how of the encounter will determine how I answer the questions, but the Gospel is always told. If they are simply bringing the typical laundry list of objections with seemingly no interest in anything other than a fight I normally point them to Romans 1. If they are genuinely asking about my faith I share with them the love of God in Christ Jesus.

I'm also freed from the burden of wondering about whether they were &quot;saved&quot; or not during the course of the conversation. I remember doing visitation years ago before I'd heard of that heretic John Calvin (  ) and one woman had prayed the &quot;sinner's prayer&quot;. Instinctively it seems there was something wrong with how we went about this visit in our minds, reflected in the fact that when we left and prayed after leaving the woman's house the fellow I was with asked God to remove our doubts that salvation had just occurred!

But as far as praying for others- if I am actually praying for them I let 'em know! That doesn't mean every day I call everyone I pray for and tell them, but I tell you I have certainly been encouraged to get word from a brother or sister that they've been lifting me up before God in prayer. Nothing spurs me on to wrestle with God in prayer more than knowing we're fighting the good fight together, and that God is using His people to accomplish His purposes! It reminds me of the unity that is ours in Christ, and that His vineyard is a lot bigger than just the place where I live.

Hope I didn't ramble too much, it's just that I'm pretty passionate about prayer and evangelism living in the light of God's sovereignty since I've had to deal with the caricatures quite a bit. But I'll let you know something, my dear brother in Christ - I'll be praying for you as you wrestle with this! 

[Edited on 3-19-2004 by Len]


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 19, 2004)

[quote:55c4128949][i:55c4128949]Originally posted by twogunfighter[/i:55c4128949]
Chris

I noted that you go to church in Powder Springs. That is where my brother lives. Your church website looks pretty solid. I may recommend him to check you out. 

Chuck [/quote:55c4128949]

Chuck,

I can personally recommend Midway PCA, Chris' church. I know both the ministers there and they (David Hall and Gene Hunt) are Reformed, confessional and pastoral. The church is solid. If I lived in Atlanta, that is where I would go.


----------



## Saiph (Mar 19, 2004)

1 Corinthians 1:31

Therefore, as it is written, &quot;Let the one who boasts, boast in the Lord.&quot;

Simply put:
Openly praise God for answering your prayers for the unbeliever. That His name be glorified among the heathen.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 19, 2004)

Matt 10:27.


----------



## robot (Mar 20, 2004)

If someone is on the topic of religion, God, or something like that, I tell them about Jesus Christ's blood sacrifice and the gift of grace. 

If someone needs to hear that I'm praying for them, I'll be upfront and tell them that they'll be in my prayers. Usually people are comforted by this.

If someone is bashing Christianity around me, or trying to win someone over to something horrible (Zen, Hinduism, etc), then I'll tell the people about how man can NEVER save himself, no matter how much he meditates or does charitable deeds. I'll then explain God's gift of grace, and Jesus' death and resurrection.

I see nothing wrong in being upfront about the Gospel. But, there's a time and place for everything.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 20, 2004)

*These verses are good descriptions of our normal everyday li*

1 Thess 4
9 But concerning brotherly love you have no need that I should write to you, for you yourselves are taught by God to love one another; 10and indeed you do so toward all the brethren who are in all Macedonia. But we urge you, brethren, that you increase more and more; 11that you also aspire to lead a quiet life, to mind your own business, and to work with your own hands, as we commanded you, 12that you may walk properly toward those who are outside, and that you may lack nothing. 

1 Peter 3
13 And who is he who will harm you if you become followers of what is good? 14But even if you should suffer for righteousness' sake, you are blessed. &quot;And do not be afraid of their threats, nor be troubled.&quot;[3] 15But sanctify the Lord God[4] in your hearts, and always be ready to give a defense to everyone who asks you a reason for the hope that is in you, with meekness and fear; 16having a good conscience, that when they defame you as evildoers, those who revile your good conduct in Christ may be ashamed.


----------

